# Kenpo or Kajukenbo



## Arenoft (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi I recently joined Martial talk to find a good Kenpo or Kajukenbo school. I was a USSD student for many years and got out literaly 2 months before break up. While in USSD I was one of the few to actually have a really great instructor and was able to train with some actual great martial artist's. That being said I dont wish to rejoin USSD or join Z because well I cant afford 4k (I was an instructor) a year anymore. Also the money hungry ways were starting to get to me. I was wondering if anyone had any great suggestions for new school. I live close enough to go to Flores brothers school. Oh I live in Ventura, CA. More than willing to change from Fred Villari kenpo startover in American, Tracy or whomever. I enjoyed the journey getting to my rank.


----------



## MJS (Feb 6, 2011)

Arenoft said:


> Hi I recently joined Martial talk to find a good Kenpo or Kajukenbo school. I was a USSD student for many years and got out literaly 2 months before break up. While in USSD I was one of the few to actually have a really great instructor and was able to train with some actual great martial artist's. That being said I dont wish to rejoin USSD or join Z because well I cant afford 4k (I was an instructor) a year anymore. Also the money hungry ways were starting to get to me. I was wondering if anyone had any great suggestions for new school. I live close enough to go to Flores brothers school. Oh I live in Ventura, CA. More than willing to change from Fred Villari kenpo startover in American, Tracy or whomever. I enjoyed the journey getting to my rank.


 
Welcome to MT!  IMO, Ca is, the spot to be, as there is a huge variety of training available. There are a number of Kaju schools in Ca. There are a few Kaju people on here, one being Prof. John Bishop. I'm sure he'd be happy to give you info on Kaju. 

I'm not familiar with Ca. so I dont know if there are schools in your immediate area or whats in the surrounding area, but if you're willing to travel, as I said, theres lots to offer. Larry Tatum is in Pasadena. According to his site, Jeff Speakman has a few schools in Ca. The AKKI site, run by Paul Mills, shows a Ca school. Tracy Kenpo has a number of Ca schools.

So, as you can see, theres a bunch of options. Of course, as I said, these places may not be close, I dont know. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## John Bishop (Feb 8, 2011)

There's no Kajukenbo schools in Ventura County.  Flores Bros in Oxnard is a good EPAK school, as is Jody Sasaki's school, also in Oxnard. http://www.sasakikenpo.com/


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 9, 2011)

I too come from the USSD family...if you could call it that...I dont know of any Dojo's in your area that I could refer you too...Let us know whats around and im sure there are plenty of guys/gals on here that would chime in!

Have fun hunting!


----------



## Kenpo17 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sasaski's school has always held good standings.  There is also a WKKA affiliated school being Baran's Kenpo Karate.  I have taken seminars with Jim Baran the school owner and he is also very knowledgable.  Whatever school you do choose, I hope you will remain doing Martial Arts and not just throw it out the window.


----------



## Arenoft (Feb 23, 2011)

Kenpo17 said:


> Sasaski's school has always held good standings. There is also a WKKA affiliated school being Baran's Kenpo Karate. I have taken seminars with Jim Baran the school owner and he is also very knowledgable. Whatever school you do choose, I hope you will remain doing Martial Arts and not just throw it out the window.


Been busy. I dont plan on throwing it out the window. I have been practicing MA since I was six in various dojos (military family). Its always been my saviour in the way of getting rid of aggression. I checked out Sasaki. They are cool but the times they have available are not in my abilities. Flores brothers seems more attendable. Best thing is that I can start at white belt again and have fun relearning the art form.


----------

